# Hegedus Knife



## biker13 (Aug 16, 2010)

This is a knife Lou made for me before he passed away.He made the sheath to wear on the left so it would not rub on my rifle stock which he knew would be on my right shoulder.He was good people.Thanks for looking.


----------



## bocephus1 (Aug 16, 2010)

that's a bute for sure


----------



## carver (Aug 16, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 16, 2010)

Good looking knife!


----------



## Major Wader (Aug 16, 2010)

Good looking knife. I've always liked stag handles.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 17, 2010)

Lou was 'good folk' back in the day. I was just learning how to make knives and he was kind enough to offer encouragement and some materials such as sanding belts, etc to get me jump started. Quality man there.....


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## biker13 (Aug 18, 2010)

godogs57 said:


> Lou was 'good folk' back in the day. I was just learning how to make knives and he was kind enough to offer encouragement and some materials such as sanding belts, etc to get me jump started. Quality man there.....


Lou had a lot of outdoor knowledge and was willing to share.We roamed the woods quite a bit,did a lot of primitive weapons hunting in the 70's.Killed my first hog with him.Think of him often.He was making me a folder when he died ,never got it.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 18, 2010)

I'am lucky to have 2 of his knives,one skinner he made for me special has a guthook on the top front,i think he only made a handfull of those..a great super guy and missed by all his many many friends for sure!Thanks for shareing!He allways reminded me of a real true mountain man...


----------



## biker13 (Aug 18, 2010)

I helped him build his cabin in Indian Springs.Lot of good times.He was going to scrimshaw a deer on the handle of that knife but it never happened.I have never used it or sharpened it Might this year.He is missed for sure.


----------

